# Medir potencia



## Nicolas_Durst (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro! Mi consulta es acerca de como puedo medir la potencia de un amplificador de audio ya que hace poco termine de armar el primer canal de un amplificador de 60w rms pero el problema es que no tengo idea de como suenan asi que no se si realmente esta funcionando como debiera. Lamentablemnte no cuento con un osciloscopio salvo un software que tengo en mi computadora pero que no esta calibrado. Bueno si alguien me podria hechar una mano estaria muy agradecido. En cuanto ande lo publicare por si alguien le interesa armarlo (si es que anda jaja).

Nico.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

Si tenés con que medir la tensión, de una señal 1k Hertz, la calibración del osciloscopio no sería mayor problema.

Procedimiento:

Aplicar 1 k Hertz, a la entrada del amplificador.

Colocando una R de carga del valor nominal de la salida (por lo general 8 Ohm), se mide la tensión de salida, mientras se ajusta la tensión de entrada y se busca el punto  justo antes del recorte de la señal en el osciloscopio.

Con esta tensión se calcula la potencia, elevando la tensión obtenida al cuadrado y dividiendo por el valor de la R de carga, (W=EE/R).


----------



## Nicolas_Durst (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola Aristides. Gracias por tu respuesta y se me plantearon dos preguntas más:
1-¿Cómo hago para medir la tension de la señal de 1Khz? ¿Con el tester se puede?
2-¿El valor de la tensión es eficaz o es pico?

Disculpa que te moleste tanto pero es que recien me inicio en el mundo de la electrónica.
De nuevo te doy las gracias.

Nico.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola Nico, el tester debe poder medir esa frecuencia, los de aguja por lo general no tienen problemas, algunos digitales sí, deberías ver las especificaciones.

La potencia va ser de pico o RMS, según la medición que hagas, por lo general los testers dan el valor en RMS, para las medidas hechas con un osciloscopio (V/cm), los valores son de pico, para tener RMS, multiplicar por 0,707.


----------

